# anyone used Casper XP disc copy?



## ballpark570 (Feb 11, 2005)

There is a website called casper XP that sells a 45 dollar download of a hard disc copying utility. Does anyone have any experience with this utility?


----------



## iamnomad (Mar 21, 2004)

Been using it for @ a year. Best kept secret for disc cloning on the market. I was looking for a true "clone" program as opposed to an"imaging" program. I have a second hard drive to which I clone my C drive. If the worst happens all I need to do is switch a cable or pin & then boot from the clone. I can then either replace or recreate the C drive & I'm on my way.

I tried it & it works perfectly.

Bob M.


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

I used it for the first time last week. Both Maxblast and Seagate's utility failed to move my NTFS system partition to a larger (third party) drive. I used the evaluation version of Casper and then resized with partition magic. Worked like a charm. I'm considering a purchase.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I use Partimage on a custom linux boot cd. http://www.partimage.org/


----------



## jgjulio (Apr 15, 2004)

When Casper XP clones a disk is it EXACTLY alike from the host. 
I have some "activated software" that if I lose my hard drive I will be seriously screwed. To transfer a particular program I have to uninstall the activation to an A: drive. Then I can install the program onto a new computer and reactivate with the A:drive. If I lose the hard drive I can't deactivate the program.

Can I make a clone to another drive and keep it as a spare. Then if and when I lose the hard drive I can make the clone the working C; drive???


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

It should make an exact copy. It works with windows XP activation. Casper has a free trial that will copy partitions of the same size. You can try it with your software before you buy.


----------



## dmc135 (Jul 25, 2005)

Just used trial version of casper xp and looks/works very well, i copied a 6gb drive to a 20gb, unfortunately the trial makes the larger drive the same size as the original the remainder of it is unpartitioned space so have used partition magic to extend it to full capacity, casper xp is the easiest drive copier i've seen.


----------



## geraldogrld (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello folks,I m from Brazil and I need to have Casper xp full,but there isnt on sale in Brazil.Someone could help me.It can be sent for e-mail,or sending the CD,or another one.Thank you for a amswer.


----------



## neduarte (Dec 20, 2004)

go to this site bub...
http://www.fssdev.com/products/casperxp/

hope it helps!


----------

